# Neu im Odenwald



## Ride_y_Bike (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier im Odenwald, leider habe ich bis jetzt niemanden mit dem Rad unterwegs getroffen...was ist hier los?!

Ich wohne seit August in Elztal bei Mosbach...ist jemand aus der Gegend ? Würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen zum gemeinsamen fahren.

Gruß


----------



## sharky (28. Dezember 2014)

willkommen im neckar-odenwald  

die gruppe zum ausfahren müsstest du vermutlich erst noch gründen. oder dich den jungs vom TV mosbach anschließen. es gibt hier schon einige biker. die gehen aber, meiner erfahrung nach, eher spontan im kleinen kreis fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melchior07 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich komme ursprünglich aus Dallau und bin an den Wochenenden ziemlich regelmäßig hier. Hauptsächlich bin ich zwar mit dem RR unterwegs, aber ab und zu (und gerade jetzt im Winter) bewege ich auch mein MTB durch den schönen Odenwald.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren, wären dann zwar noch keine Gruppe, aber fürs Erste...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Dezember 2014)

Herzliches Willkommen

Gibt schon einige die hier fahren. Bei mir ist es leider auch so, dass mit dem Junior und den familiären Pflichen alles ziemlich spontan ausfällt. Fahre dann oft allein bzw. mit einem guten Freund recht spontan. Ist mir bei vielen anderen auch schon so ähnlich aufgefallen. 

Hier im Neckar Odenwald Kreis sind viele auch recht "verschlossen"  Je nach dem wo man vorher gewohnt hat kann das einem zumindest gut so vorkommen...

Regelmässig mit mehreren Leuten ist wohl der TV Mosbach Abteilung Radsport eine gute anlaufstelle. Ist auch für jede Leistungsstufe etwas dabei.

Grüße


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2015)

hat am montag jemand zeit? oder dienstag? wetter ist ohnehin ... da kann man lange warten, bis es besser wird, oder einfach fahren


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> hat am montag jemand zeit? oder dienstag? wetter ist ohnehin ... da kann man lange warten, bis es besser wird, oder einfach fahren



Da haste recht, bin die Woche allerdings mit zwei Bretter unterwegs und werde Österreich etwas unsicher machen. Schnee ist da zwar auch nicht so mega viel... aber was will man machen


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2015)

also schnee hat es hier heute genug. von erbach nach mosbach gefahren. was ne rutscherei. in gammelsbach stand ein pkw mit frontantrieb und einem hänger mit zwei pferden drin quer über die straße... was ein aufwand, bis wir die karre von der straße hatten und weiter konnten


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (3. Januar 2015)

Und dann noch nicht mal schöner Schnee...Montag, Dienstag passt bei mir leider auch noch nicht, muss mein Brennholz mal richten. Ab nächsten Montag wäre ich aber voll bereit!

Gruß und schön dass es schon einige Antworten gab!


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2015)

nächsten MONAT oder nächsten montag?


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (4. Januar 2015)

Montag


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Januar 2015)

Jo Schnee war hier teilweise fast mehr als in Ischgl die Tage  ... 

Heute hats aber auch nur noch Hochwasser, brutal wie die Elz + Neckar angestiegen sind über Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2015)

da kam ja gestern auch mal kurz ne menge runter. ich war heut nur laufen, im wald biken... neeee


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Januar 2015)

Jo... bin momentan zeitbedingt auch mehr am laufen als biken. Ich finde es im Winter auch fast besser... auch wenn das biken einem doch abgeht


----------



## th.froebel (6. Januar 2015)

Wo fahrt ihr so rum? Ich arbeite in Eberbach-wohne in Neckargemünd. Fahre ab und an mit dem DAV in Heidelberg, allerdings klappts von den Terminen im Moment eher schlecht. Könnte mir auch vorstellen im Eberbacher Raum mal ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen.


----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2015)

sind wohl alle aus der gegen +/- 10km um mosbach. da liegt eberbach für eine feierabendrunde derzeit nicht ganz im zielgebiet 
aber im sommer lässt sich das sicher mal einrichten. oder am WE. gibt ja ab neckargerach bis hirschhorn trails ohne ende


----------



## Geistereiche (16. Januar 2015)

Sommer? Hört sich gut an.... Melde mich mal zurück nachdem ich ein bisschen sehr lange krank war.... Dieses Jahr wird geMTBt dass die Schwarte kracht! Da wird man sich sicher das ein oder andere Mal über den Weg fahren..... Ich bin das dicke Ding auf nem orangene Trek in und um Lohrbach


----------



## sharky (16. Januar 2015)

willkommen zurück, geistereiche 

stell doch mal ein bild von deinem bike ein. dann erkennt man sich wenigstens  
moe und ich sind auch schon aneinander vorbei geradelt, ohne es zu merken, weil man die räder nicht kannte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Januar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> willkommen zurück, geistereiche
> 
> stell doch mal ein bild von deinem bike ein. dann erkennt man sich wenigstens
> moe und ich sind auch schon aneinander vorbei geradelt, ohne es zu merken, weil man die räder nicht kannte



xD also ich hab dich im nachhinein erkannt! ... Ist mir ja dann auch erst später bewusst geworden.


----------



## Geistereiche (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## sharky (19. Januar 2015)

markant


----------



## Geistereiche (21. Januar 2015)

Da sagste was!


----------



## heppi79 (21. Januar 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Da sagste was!





Ride_y_Bike schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Odenwald, leider habe ich bis jetzt niemanden mit dem Rad unterwegs getroffen...was ist hier los?!
> 
> ...



Hi,

suche auch Mitfahrer für Mountainbiketouren im Odenwald. Evtl. könnte man sich ja mal treffen! Trainiere gerade für n' Alpencross dieses Jahr. Wäre evtl auch ne Option. Bin ca. ne halbe Std. von Elztal entfernt...

Gruß, Martin


----------



## sharky (22. Januar 2015)

heppi79 schrieb:


> ...Bin ca. ne halbe Std. von Elztal entfernt...


das ist dann irgendwo zwischen walldürn, sinsheim, eberbach und heilbronn  zumindest kommt man, je nach tageszeit und auto, in ner halben stunde überall dort hin. wo bist denn genau? geisterfahrer, geistereiche, moeodenwald, meine wenigkeit wohnen ja +/- 10min um mosbach


----------



## heppi79 (22. Januar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist dann irgendwo zwischen walldürn, sinsheim, eberbach und heilbronn  zumindest kommt man, je nach tageszeit und auto, in ner halben stunde überall dort hin. wo bist denn genau? geisterfahrer, geistereiche, moeodenwald, meine wenigkeit wohnen ja +/- 10min um mosbach



Genauer gesagt Hirschlanden bei Osterburken...in Mosbach war ich die Woche erst geschäftlich. Kann aber auch so mal eingerichtet werden, das man mal eine Ausfahrt zusammen macht. Seit ihr mehrere? Oder fährst du hauptsächlich alleine? Gruß, Martin


----------



## Geistereiche (26. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre eigentlich allein. Da bin ich dann alleine langsam....


----------



## heppi79 (28. Januar 2015)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Ich fahre eigentlich allein. Da bin ich dann alleine langsam....



mmh, schade! In meinem Trainingsplan stehen auch langsame Ausfahrten an.


----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (30. Januar 2015)

Servus, hier ist noch ein Eberbacher, der einer guten Spontantour nie abgeneigt ist. Mosbach liegt auch noch in meinem Einzugsbereich - wozu gibts schliesslich Fahrradträger fürs Auto. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen89 (10. Februar 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ich würde auch mal Interesse an gemeinsamen Ausfahrten anmelden, wobei das bei mir dann auch eher spontan gehen würde.

Ich wohne eigentlich in Aschaffenburg, bin seit Oktober letzten Jahres aber dualer Student und immer zu den Studien-Phasen unter der Woche in Mosbach. Habe meine Wohnung ebenfalls in Elztal/Neckarburken. Meine nächste Theorie-Phase beginnt am 01. März und dauert bis Ende Mai. Evtl. kann man sich in diesem Zeitraum ja mal auf ne Tour treffen. Fahre sowohl MTB als auch Rennrad. Würde mich sehr freuen, da ich mich in der Gegend noch nicht auskenne. 

Bis dahin!


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2015)

für alle interessierten: donnerstag abend ein kleiner nightride? so gegen 19:00 irgendwo in MOS / N´ELZ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Februar 2015)

Leider wohl kein "Freischein" von der besseren Hälfte  Dafür darf ich mich morgen auf den Feldberg zum Ski fahren abseilen 

Viel Spass!


----------



## th.froebel (10. Februar 2015)

Achtung am Donnerstag vor Mädels auf dem Bike, die schneiden euch die Krawatte ab... 
Viel Spaß


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Leider wohl kein "Freischein" von der besseren Hälfte  Dafür darf ich mich morgen auf den Feldberg zum Ski fahren abseilen


na, die ist aber mehr als generös  viel spaß und bleib am stück!

dann bleiben wohl geistefahrer und ich. wenn seine lampe bis dahin kommt


----------



## boblike (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Messel bei Darmstadt und bin etwas frustriert das ich im Umkreis von 20km nur auf Waldautobahnen zurückgreifen kann.
Daher suche ich dieses Jahr verstärkt trails im Odenwald vom Frankenstein bis Heidelberg.
Mein Kumpel kommt auf Kur nach Breuberg und ich bat ihn sein Bike einzupacken.
Habe gestern Bilder vom eternal trail hier gesehen und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, aber ohne die Unterstützung von locals wird der Frust auf der Suche aus versehn eine Waldautobahn für die Abfahrt erwischt zu haben mich umbringen.


----------



## DirtBikerX (23. März 2015)

Hi Jungs und Mädels, bin seit August 2014 neu im Odenwaldkreis, genauer Binau. Ausfahrten allein sind schon nervenaufreibend, wenn man sich nicht aus kennt. Also, wer Lust auf eine Tour hat, könnten wir uns doch mal treffen


----------



## Belafon (23. März 2015)

Ich bin auch recht neu im Odenwald fahre bevorzugt Frankenstein und Umgebung bin noch am trails entdecken.


----------



## chriiss (23. März 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (23. März 2015)

Super, dass werde ich machen! Bin gerade in Japan, aber ab nächster Woche wieder voll dabei. 

Waldautobahnen können schon dabei sein, nur nicht 90%

Mein Kumpel ist gerade in Breuberg auf Kur und hat sein bike dabei, da muss ich auch bald hin.  
Sonntag wird wohl nichts wegen dem jetlag, aber langer halt ich es nicht mehr ohne bike aus.


----------



## Alex1206 (25. März 2015)

Wenn ihr einmal Spitzentrails fahren wollt und nur kurze Forstautobahnen zur Verbindung wollt kommt doch einfach mal nach Miltenberg und wir fahren die MIL1. Die Trails machen süchtig!!!


----------



## sharky (25. März 2015)

das bietet sich an einem WE durchaus mal an. aber die trails sind ja nicht so ohne. da würde ich, aus eigner erfahrung, nicht mal die ganze breite des forums einladen. meist sind doch einige mit trails überfordert. oder nehmen keine riegel mit. oder nix zu trinken. oder oder oder


----------



## boblike (25. März 2015)

Mil1 klingt super, aber da gebe ich sharky recht. Sollte man vorher im Detail absprechen. Ich für meinen Teil bin schon schwarze Strecken in der Lenzer Heide gefahren, natürlich mit chicken Umfahrung. Aber mein Fitnesslevel ist dieses Jahr noch nicht gut.


----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (26. März 2015)

Ach ja...wer sich auf trails einlässt weiss was er tut. Ggf wartet man eben nach ner abfahrt mal kurz. Das geht schon. Ist ja ohne sportlichen hintergrund sondern eher des gemeinschaftsfaktors wegen....ich 2är. Auf alle fälle dabei. Nuur nnet zusehr planen. Spontane ausfahrten sind meist die besten.


----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (26. März 2015)

@boblike.  Bist dies jahr schon beerfelden gewesen? Ich steig dieses jahr nach bänderriss wieder ein. Konnte letzte saison netmalmehr mein neuen dämpfer einweihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (26. März 2015)

Ne, ist auch nicht mein Ding. Zu viel auf zu kleinem Raum. Werde mich dieses Jahr eher richtig Bad Endbach und Stromberg begeben.


----------



## Alex1206 (26. März 2015)

Also Fitness sehe ich bei der MIL1 nicht als das Hindernis. Eher mangelnde Fahrtechnik. Wobei man ja auch teilweise mal schieben kann oder auch umfahren kann.
Wenn da also Interesse besteht schreibe die die Tage einfach mal ein Datum mit einem Treffpunkt sowie ner Uhrzeit und wer da ist fährt mit. Und wenn jemand noch an der Fahrtechnik feilen möchte einfach mitfahren. Jeder hat mal angefangen an seiner Technik zu arbeiten.


----------



## boblike (26. März 2015)

Bin erst Samstag Nachmittag aus Japan zurück, also dieses WE fällt flach, aber Ostern ist geradezu prädestiniert dafür!


----------



## DirtBikerX (26. März 2015)

Wenn mein neues Bike da ist, wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## Alex1206 (26. März 2015)

Ostern wird bei mir nicht klappen da hier die Familie Vorrang hat. Dache jetzt an das Wochenende danach. Also 12.04.15 am besten morgen um 10 (von mir aus auch früher). Dann haben wir die Möglichkeit die Strecke komplett zu fahren (knapp 30 km und 800HM). Wobei ich für die Abkürzung bin (13 km mit 600HM) und die bei Interesse 2x gefahren. Da sind alle genialen Trails mit dabei und die Forstautobahn ist auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert. Dann noch eine spitzenmäßige Pizza vor Ort zum Abschluss.


----------



## tozzi (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

da melde ich auch mein Interesse an der MIL-Ausfahrt an.
Bin die Mil letztes Jahr erstmalig gefahren, insgesamt 3,5 fach. 
Aufgrund einbrechender Dunkelheit nach der Zeitumstellung mußte ich meine 4.Ausfahrt abbrechen (beim Kreuzungspunkt der Schleife).
So spart man sich in der Tat die letzten echt ätzend langen Schotter-Anstiege, auch wenn man dadurch Abfahrten verpaßt.
Die besten Trails liegen aber sowieso in der ersten Hälfte.
Konditionstechnisch kann ich die Strecke nicht richtig beurteilen, da ich letztes Jahr eher schlecht bis durchschnittlich trainiert war und gerade so über die Runden kam. 
Technikmäßig ist die Strecke auch für mich als eher tourenorientierter Fahrer ohne größere probleme fahrbar - Sprünge und sonstige Sperenzien erlaube ich mir in meinem Alter nicht mehr, ich nehme mir dann die Freiheit auch mal abzusteigen und 3-5 Meter zu schieben.

Grüße


----------



## Alex1206 (26. März 2015)

Dann machen wir den Termin doch einfach mal fest!
Wann: Sonntag, 12.04.2015
Uhrzeit: 10.00 Uhr
Wo: 63897 Miltenberg, Mainstr. 30 auf dieser Höhe gibt es diverse Parkmöglichkeiten im Umkreis von 200 Metern.
Treffpunkt direkt an der Kreuzung bei den Treppen
Tempo: Ich persönlich bin keine Bergziege und will auch keine mehr werden. Daher bin ich bergauf recht gemütlich unterwegs.
Bergab jeder wie er mag. Sicherheitsabstände beachten!
Wer ohne Helm kommt wird definitiv nicht mitfahren! Brillen sind von Vorteil. Ansonsten jeder wie er mag. Protektoren kann wer Lust hat.
Nach der Fahrt noch auf eine leckere Pizza vor Ort.

Bitte zitieren wer dabei ist.
- alex1206


----------



## sharky (26. März 2015)

sofern ich da nicht in der pfalz bin, komme ich dazu


----------



## tozzi (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

Bin dann auch mit dabei.
Ich zitiere:

- alex1206
- sharky
- tozzi


Grüße


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. März 2015)

Kleiner Tipp von einem Local. Parkt oben am Tennisclub. Erstens kostenlos und zweitens beginnt und endet da die Strecke.
Unten am Main tummeln sich am Wochenende Heerscharen von Rentner und werfen ihre armselige Rente in gierige Parkautomaten. 
Zudem müsst ihr dann nicht den halben Berg umsonst hochtreten.

http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/rundstrecke-mil/anfahrt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (26. März 2015)

Da stimme ich dir zu aber so haben wir die Auffahrt zum Schluss nach dem Spaß. Muss irgendwie nicht sein. Und die Standardrunde habe ich nicht im Sinn.


----------



## boblike (27. März 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir den Termin doch einfach mal fest!
> Wann: Sonntag, 12.04.2015
> Uhrzeit: 10.00 Uhr
> Wo: 63897 Miltenberg, Mainstr. 30 auf dieser Höhe gibt es diverse Parkmöglichkeiten im Umkreis von 200 Metern.
> ...


Wird eingeplant!


----------



## sharky (27. März 2015)

mich da bitte erst mal rausnehmen, da ich stand heute in der pfalz bin


----------



## Intro (28. März 2015)

Hi ist die MIL1 wirklich technisch so anspruchsvoll???
auf deren homepage die bilder sehen doch harmlos aus!?

muss mich glaub ich auch mal wieder in sattel schwingen, seit ich nach Ober-R gezogen bin maximal 5x radgefahren


----------



## otzbiker (28. März 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel ist gerade in Breuberg auf Kur und hat sein bike dabei, da muss ich auch bald hin.



Da bietet sich doch die Bb1 an.
Noch schöner Mö 1. Lässt sich auch gut kombinieren.
Auch ein Abstecher auf die Gu 1 ist möglich. Die Strecke ist zurzeit sehr gut fahrbar. Im Herbst war gerade der erste Teil ein einziges Schlammloch.


----------



## Alex1206 (28. März 2015)

Intro schrieb:


> Hi ist die MIL1 wirklich technisch so anspruchsvoll???
> auf deren homepage die bilder sehen doch harmlos aus!?
> 
> muss mich glaub ich auch mal wieder in sattel schwingen, seit ich nach Ober-R gezogen bin maximal 5x radgefahren


Technisch ist die MIL1 von den bekannten ausgeschilderten Strecken die anspruchsvollste. Anfängern würde ich sie nicht empfehlen. Aber komm doch zu der Runde dazu. Dann fährst sie mal selbst


----------



## Intro (28. März 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Technisch ist die MIL1 von den bekannten ausgeschilderten Strecken die anspruchsvollste. Anfängern würde ich sie nicht empfehlen. Aber komm doch zu der Runde dazu. Dann fährst sie mal selbst




würde ja mitfahren aber bin absolut nicht fit und würde euch nur aufhalten.
im vergleich zu den trails auf der frankstein oder in heubach - wo steht da die MIL1


----------



## Alex1206 (28. März 2015)

Fahr doch einfach mit. Bergauf bin ich auch der Schleicher der Nation. Und wenn gemeinsam gefahren wird, wird auch ein gemeinsames Tempo gefahren. Und nicht das des Schnellsten.


----------



## Intro (28. März 2015)

ajo okay hört sich eigentlich gut an =)
auf wieviel km und hm kann ich mich einstellen?

muss ich morgen gleich mal ne runde radeln ob ich es noch kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (29. März 2015)

Ich würde die kleine Runde bevorzugen weil wir dann fast nur Trails fahren mit minimalen Waldautobahn Verbindungen. Sind dann knapp 13 km mit 600 HM. Die Runde kann man nach Belieben wiederholen. Langweilig wird es nicht.


----------



## sharky (29. März 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Sind dann knapp 13 km mit 600 HM


ordentlich höhe für das bißchen strecke  nach 39km hat man dann ja fast eine AX etappe


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir die Möglichkeit die Strecke komplett zu fahren (knapp 30 km und 800HM). Wobei ich für die Abkürzung bin (13 km mit 600HM) und die bei Interesse 2x gefahren. Da sind alle genialen Trails mit dabei und die Forstautobahn ist auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert..




Ich fahre vielleicht am Wochenende mal hin, deshalb:
Was verpasst man den wenn man die kurze Runde fährt? Nur Forstautobahn oder auch kurze Trails?
Und was ist de kurze Runde wenn ich mir den gps Track anschauen? Die linke, die mittlere oder die rechte Runde?


----------



## Alex1206 (29. März 2015)

Verpassen tust Forstautobahn. Die besten Trails sind dabei. Auf dem GPS kann ich es dir gar nicht sagen.


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2015)

So sieht der Track aus:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=23EACE857EE90711125221A17AC447FF?fileId=aqiedgmojyebrunv


----------



## Intro (29. März 2015)

ajo heute lass ich es doch mim radln
aber 13 auf 600 sollte doch zu packen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (29. März 2015)

Denke ich auch, vor allem wenn man es langsam angeht.
Sollten wir nicht einen eigenen Fred machen, ist ja schon ein wenig OT.

Oder ein Event:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/events


----------



## Intro (29. März 2015)

frage an die beteiligten hat einer eine dämpferpumpe, ich habe ca 13kg abgenommen seit dem letzten setup der gabel


----------



## Alex1206 (29. März 2015)

Habe ich immer im Rucksack.


----------



## tozzi (11. April 2015)

Hallo,

so, wie sieht es nun aus ?
Wer fährt Morgen mit ?
Bisherige Zusagen :

-Alex 1206
-Intro
-boblike
-tozzi
-skwal ?
-sharky?

Grüße


----------



## Alex1206 (11. April 2015)

Hi. Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung. Morgen 10 Uhr Treffpunkt in Miltenberg


----------



## Alex1206 (11. April 2015)

Falls sich jemand verspätet kurze Info hier im Forum. Ansonsten recht pünktliche Abfahrt. 10.10 Uhr!


----------



## boblike (11. April 2015)

Sorry, bin raus. Fieber und so :-(


----------



## DirtBikerX (13. April 2015)

Moin, wie war die Ausfahrt? Traumhaftes Wetter habt ihr ja gehabt


----------



## Alex1206 (13. April 2015)

War super. Haben dann noch am Tobis Trail eine Gruppe von 5 Bikern/Bikerinnen getroffen und sind zusammen weiter. Wetter war super und die Pizza zum Schluss war auch lecker. Rundum gelungene Tour.


----------



## DirtBikerX (13. April 2015)

hört sich super an. Wann is die nächste Ausfahrt geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (13. April 2015)

Ich selbst fahre generell Mittwoch abends um 19 Uhr ne Runde. Wo ist mir fast egal. Lampen mitnehmen und gut ist. Wenn wer mal unter der Woche fahren mag.... ist ja bald bis 21 Uhr hell. Und länger sollte man auch nicht brauchen....


----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (16. April 2015)

Servus, fahre heute Abend spontan wieder ne neckartaltour ab Lindach. Wenn sich jemand anschliessen moechte, geplant sind 40 - 70km	 2-3 Stunden. Los gehts so um 17uhr rum. Hoffe das wetter hällt.


----------



## sharky (16. April 2015)

70km in 2-3h? fährst du Rennrad? in ernsthaftem gelände wird das nicht ganz einfach


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. April 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> 70km in 2-3h? fährst du Rennrad? in ernsthaftem gelände wird das nicht ganz einfach


 Wir machen das heute abend. Bock, Dich anzuschließen? (-> tel.) Start 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (16. April 2015)

Ne kein rennrad.   Kojaks mit 5.5bar als wechsellaufradsatz. Das ist fast genausogut. Rennrad tue ich meinem kreuz nur an wenns garnicht anders geht, im wettbewerb.  Was macht ihr heute abend? Hab ich nicht verstanden. Und wo ginge es los?


----------



## sharky (16. April 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wir machen das heute abend. Bock, Dich anzuschließen? (-> tel.) Start 18:00 Uhr.


ich war eben laufen und muss noch einiges erledigen. daher leider nicht. was machst du genau? RR oder MTB? wer ist "wir"?

der da?


----------



## DirtBikerX (7. Juli 2015)

Hey Jungs, wann wollen wir denn mal ne Runde drehen? Bisher hat es ja nicht geklappt oder hab ich was verpasst? Hoffe es sind alle gesund und die Bikes heil?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Alex1206 (8. Juli 2015)

Jemand mal am Abend Lust auf eine Runde? Oder alle eher gegen Wochenende orientiert?


----------



## DirtBikerX (8. Juli 2015)

Heute Abend is 18.30uhr unsere Trainingsausfahrt mit dem RadsportVerein. Geht ab der Jahnhalle in Mosbach los. Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. Juli 2015)

TV mosbach? welche gruppe? die extremen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2015)

Mittwochs ist eher "entspannter"


----------



## DirtBikerX (9. Juli 2015)

Fahre mit der 2er Gruppe Mittwochs und Freitags mit den gemütlichen sowie Sa mit der 1er Gruppe.


----------



## netsopm74 (22. September 2015)

so, wird Zeit, dass ich mich auch mal vorstelle und nicht nur mitlese. Mein Name ist Manuel und ich wohne in Neckarburken Ich bike seit ca. einem Jahr, bin also noch Frischling. Geisterfahrer (denke ich mal) habe ich im April in HD bei Ridingstyle kennengelernt! Wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt fahre ich 2-3 mal die Woche rund um Neckarburken. Vielleicht bietet sich mal die Gelegenheit mit jemandem von euch gemeinsam zu fahren.


----------



## Basser (8. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
Wer rund um Mosbach hat lust ne runde zu Biken, fange grad wieder an zu Trainieren, also eher mittleres Leistungsniveau.
Gruß


----------



## DirtBikerX (8. Oktober 2015)

Basser schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wer rund um Mosbach hat lust ne runde zu Biken, fange grad wieder an zu Trainieren, also eher mittleres Leistungsniveau.
> Gruß



Morgen 18Uhr Jahnhalle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsopm74 (9. Oktober 2015)

Schade, kann leider heute Abend nicht....ist aber nicht TV-Mosbach "Genuss-Biken", oder?


----------



## DirtBikerX (9. Oktober 2015)

netsopm74 schrieb:


> Schade, kann leider heute Abend nicht....ist aber nicht TV-Mosbach "Genuss-Biken", oder?



Ja ist es  werden wahrscheinlich eh nur 2-3 Leute sein.


----------



## DirtBikerX (31. Oktober 2015)

Servus zusammen,

hat jemand Lust am Sonntag um 11Uhr ne Runde in Mömlingen zu Biken

Infos gibts hier (http://regio.outdooractive.com/mobi...oemlingen-mountainbike-rundstrecke-1/3028858/ ), hätte noch Plätze ab Mosbach im Auto frei.

Würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar dazustoßen würden.

Sind bis jetzt zu 3.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Undertaker (4. November 2015)

Wohne jetzt seit dem 31. Oktober in Großostheim und hätte auch mal Lust eine Runde mitzufahren 

Gibt es regelmäßige Treffen oder wird hier einfach was ausgemacht und man trifft sich?

Ich bin 27 Jahre jung und fahre jetzt erst wieder seit ein paar Monaten nach längerer Pause.
Bin aber konditionell denke ich recht fit


----------



## DirtBikerX (4. November 2015)

Undertaker schrieb:


> Wohne jetzt seit dem 31. Oktober in Großostheim und hätte auch mal Lust eine Runde mitzufahren
> 
> Gibt es regelmäßige Treffen oder wird hier einfach was ausgemacht und man trifft sich?



Hier im Forum wird was ausgemacht und dann trifft man sich, beim TV Mosbach gibt es feste Termine, aktuell is aber Winterpause.

Gruß


----------



## Tshikey (7. November 2015)

Undertaker schrieb:


> Wohne jetzt seit dem 31. Oktober in Großostheim und hätte auch mal Lust eine Runde mitzufahren....   /QUOTE]




schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-alzenau-aschaffenburg-und-umgebung.649063/#post-12115129
oder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-spessartwoelfe-mountainbiken-rund-um-hanau-teil-2.434737/page-340


----------



## derSteffen (15. Juni 2017)

Da hier ein paar Mosbacher unterwegs zu sein scheinen: Fahre am Samstagabend aus und würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Rund um Mosbach, ca 40-60 km, je nach HM, gerne Trail-lastig, möglichst wenig Straße.


----------

